# Solomon Island Leaf Froglets



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I've had my eye on these guys for a while now and I finally got around to getting a few. All four of these are from Nabors' golden parents. Looks to be two gold and hopefully two brown.  They're only a few months old at the moment and fresh off the truck so I'll get some better pictures of them later. Due to the lack of successful breeders, these little guys are the start to an ASN breeding project.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool, they are really neato. Beautiful pictures as usual, Lee. 

Oh, and congrats on the new position! 

Best,
Mike


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Lee, 

Very cool little frogs - how big will they get?

I'm sure you'll have em up and breeding as soon as they're ready! 

Cheers,


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

you lucky dog, Ive searched every show and local breeders for a few of these guy. my efforts have been futile. i did manage to get on a waiting list or 2. i really look forward to participating in trying to bring up the numbers on these little guys.

Steve


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Mike's....

They grow to a good three inches or so. I'm not looking forward to crickets so I'm enjoying their hydie diet at the moment.

previous Mike, lol you mean at the zoo? Its just volunteer but thanks


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Beautiful! How active are they?

And can I ask what an ASN project is?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

> And can I ask what an ASN project is?


Amphibian Steward Network conservation project to help increase a species numbers in captivity, thus increasing the numbers in the wild by decreasing the the demand for wild caught frogs.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

These guys look great Lee. I feel you with the crickets. I adopted the girlfriends tomato frogs about a month ago and am now dealing with crickets again myself. I just don't like the smelly things. I have accidentally discovered that I can eliminate the crickets though and feed them fingers so that's always an option.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

bobberly1 said:


> Beautiful! How active are they?


These pics might as well be videos. They're an ambush predator so not a whole lot of partying will be going on in the tank. When they do decide to move though you cant miss it. They've got one hell of a pair of legs.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Lee--have you considered roaches? They're less smelly, easier to cultivate, etc. Just don't use gel water and you're solid.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

no I haven't considered it, hrmm. I might look into that thanks


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Amazing pics as usual Lee. They are supposed to run female heavy so I'm crossing my fingers for a female for you!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Great looking froglets. I acquired a trio of these a few months back from Patrick as well. As Lee mentioned they hardly ever move, but when they do, LOOK OUT! I really enjoy them and look forward to trying to breed them eventually. Another cool thing about them is they undergo direct development! They lay their eggs in the dirt or amongst leaf litter and they hatch as very tiny froglets. I think I have a 2.1 trio, based on size only, but its a little too early to say for sure as of now. Here is a pic of one of mine.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Good luck with them Lee. I keep debating whether I want to get any of them or not...guess I have the room to keep them and I have crickets galore given my green snakes, chams and geckos...lol. Roaches are on the forbidden list per my better half's order though 

Bill


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

just sent Patrick an emale to put down a deposit on a few of them. i cant wait to get em. I'm setting up a 55 or 75 gal Viv for them. haven't decided which guess it depends on how many he has.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Don't get discouraged if the waiting list is quite long. I got on the waiting list after Patrick wrote the article about them in Reptiles magazine and waited 10 months before finally getting them. I must say, they were well worth it though.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah I'm looking for sometime next year spring or summer, i hear they don't ship the best so I'm not even going to attempt it in the winter. I'm willing to wait i think they will absolutely be worth it.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

From my experience they ship quite well actually. Mine were delayed an extra day because of a mechanical problem with the plane in the South Georgia summer heat. Patrick said he would replace them (what a great guy right?) if they arrived DOA despite the delay. Anyway, they arrived 2 days later and all 3 were doing great. I'm sure much of their success was owed to Patrick's excellent packing job, but I could not have been more happy when I opened the package to find them all alive and well.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

They are great looking frogs!! and a great project to work with.


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

Do any of you guys have any pics of the setups you use to house your Solomon Island leaf frogs?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Amphiman said:


> Do any of you guys have any pics of the setups you use to house your Solomon Island leaf frogs?


Here's the setup at the national zoo


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

very cool frogs lee i hope they do well 4 you 
craig


----------



## Adonis Lowery (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with bluedart on the roaches as a future food selection. I have only studied the aspect of keeping and cultivating my own roaches for a pair of grown Agalychnis, and it seems consistently easier to get those guys to breed than crickets. Congrats on your newly acquired hoppers. These guys are awesome when their fully grown. If I'm not mistaken with the species, I think I've seen these guys with a great deal of calcarifers. It adds a little spice to their unique design.


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Lee,

I am so jealous... I can't wait until mines are ready... Good luck with them.


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Any update on these guy's?


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Awesome stuff Lee! I'd love to work with these guys you lucky dog!


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

still chillin' in quarantine so not a whole lot to report  They're still alive...I guess thats a start


----------

